# automatisieren mit kontakt und cubase sx



## SILT (17. Dezember 2004)

hi

hab da ein problem. würd gerne wissen wie ich die automatisierung hinbekomme mit kontakt und cubase sx...möcht halt ein sample in den kontakt laden...im cubase meine noten einzeichnen und automatisieren aber hab kein schimmer wie das geht


----------



## CSS Depp (24. Dezember 2004)

SILT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hab da ein problem. würd gerne wissen wie ich die automatisierung hinbekomme mit kontakt und cubase sx...möcht halt ein sample in den kontakt laden...im cubase meine noten einzeichnen und automatisieren aber hab kein schimmer wie das geht




wenn ein VST instrument _midi auf einem parameter unterstützt, hat es für
diesen parameter keinen _VST-parameter (-automation), das heisst die
"automation" musst du dann schlichtweg auf einen midi spur aufzeichnen.

das wurde in steinberg programen so gemacht, damit man nicht z.b. von einem
filter parameter versehentlich  beides gleichzeitig aufzeichnet, midi UND automation.

soweit ich weiss hat kontakt seit vers. 1.5 ne ganze menge midi-parameter.


----------

